# LimbSaver Barrel De-Resonator



## droptine20 (Jun 30, 2008)

has anyone used these?
if so,how good are they?and would you reccomend buying them?

thanks


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2008)

Gimmick with no real function.


----------



## Big Al (Jun 30, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Gimmick with no real function.


 agreed


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a BOSS on my Browning '06. The limb saver is supposed to do something similar. The BOSS works. I can watch a group tighten up or spread out depending on the changes in settings.

How much benefit you get is going to depend on your gun and which ammo you use. You have to tune it, which means range time and plenty of ammo spent. You can't just slap it on and be ready to go. 

With the BOSS a change of 1/8th of an inch can affect the group by a couple of inches. 

Is it worth it? My inclination is that you should first experiment with different brand of ammo. Can have a major impact on your groupings. Then with the ammo your gun likes best see if that's good enough. Assuming you've checked/cleared up any other sources of problems AND you want to spend more money for improving your groups AND you don't want to modify the gun for a permanent installation of BOSS, then worth a try.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 9, 2008)

*limb saver  barrel tuner*

I have tried one that i picked up at the gun show for $5.00 i have it on a 22 so i dont have a big cost in playing with it (AND YES IT DOES WORK)  ime going to play with it on one of my 223 and will post results and targets  as soon as it cools of some to hot at the range for an old man


----------



## perkins569 (Aug 27, 2008)

Save your money!!!!


----------



## BamaBart (Nov 12, 2009)

I put one on my BAR Short Track 308 today. I started with it about 2" in front of the forearm then I moved it about 6" from the forearm and it didn't seem to help. I was shooting about 1.5" to 2" groups. THEN I moved it back all the way againsed the forearm and got 1/4" to 1/2" groups.
Not bad for a semi auto.

I was using a Caldwell Lead Sled and shooting 165gr BTSP Sierra Game Kings.


----------



## germag (Nov 13, 2009)

Tuning the barrel harmonics works. As NOYDB said (about a year and a half ago when this thread was alive) you have to work with it to find the "sweet spot".


----------



## PaulD (Nov 13, 2009)

germag said:


> Tuning the barrel harmonics works. As NOYDB said (about a year and a half ago when this thread was alive) you have to work with it to find the "sweet spot".




BINGO! I have one on an -06 of my buddies. He won a free one so we gave it a try. First few groups yeilded practically no changes. About the 3rd move we made with it though it tightened everything up 1/2+ at 200 yards. For the money they cost I was kinda impressed. Granted you wouldn't be shooting 3 round groups in a pracical hunting situation I would still recommend it because it did do what it was supposed too.


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Limbsaver*

Don't have one - but heard good things about them.


----------

